
So You Want To Write an Infosec Book? - lelf
http://chrissanders.org/2014/02/so-you-want-to-write-infosec-book/
======
jnazario
great comments that mirror my own experience (having written a couple of
books). very well laid out, applies not just to infosec books but tech books
in general.

a great way to get started is to write magazine articles (you also get paid a
better rate in the long run!) or blog posts. build up a base of material and
knowledge, build up a following, and build up the process.

that said i don't think i'll write another one because they go out of date so
fast, not unless i can write a true work of genius that will last decades, and
i don't think i have that in me.

